
Facebook Lie Files - zepto
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/12/20/facebook_disaster/
======
deogeo
> Well, you can do all that, and still Facebook will know where you are and
> sell that information to others.

So after limiting what it is authorized to access, the Facebook app proceeds
to access it anyway. You could say it 'exceeds authorized access' \- a
criminal offense under the CFAA! Should someone perform a citizen's arrest on
Mark Zuckerberg?

~~~
renholder
The Facebook app, itself, may not have location permissions but another app
might and because the Facebook SDK is imbedded into _that_ app, it's of ill-
consequence if the Facebook app has location permissions or not. They're still
getting that data from the imbedded Facebook SDK.

------
goldenkey
Remember, you can make all the money in the world but people will still hate
you if you are a lying douchebag.

I think as nerds we have a proclivity to "scheming", looking at the world as
if it can be hacked with some cleverness. But we are social animals, and a
balanced approach will yield better results than simply destroying other
people's lives and emotional stability by lying and cheating, scheming and
stealing.

Recently saw this parody of Zuck on Reddit [1], which is inflammatory but in
my opinion, called for. When you open yourself up to fierce judgment, you
shouldnt be surprised when it becomes much more exaggerated than justified.

[1]
[https://i.imgur.com/jKFFTyB_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&f...](https://i.imgur.com/jKFFTyB_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium)

~~~
renholder
That image is 145x68 pixels[1], for some reason.

[1] - [https://media.makeameme.org/created/what-is-
this-3kgg8z.jpg](https://media.makeameme.org/created/what-is-this-3kgg8z.jpg)

~~~
goldenkey
Thanks for the heads up. It should be fixed now - didn't realize imgur now
requires all these silly query params..what a regression.

